# Hi! :)



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi! 
I have 2 ponies. Starry, a shetland, and Spots On Fire, a POA. thus the username, DoubleS  
I'm 14 and I've been riding since I could walk  I ride western. I started taking reining lessons not too long ago, and I love it! I also do some western pleasure and gaming  
I'm kind of bummed that I can't post on normal topics!! Oh well 
Is anyone on here my age? Does anybody do reining on here?


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome! To my understanding there are quite a few people here around our age. (I'm gonna be a junior in high school) I ride english, mainly Eventing, but I've always thought reining was cool.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there are loads of people your age here! lots and lots. you can start your own thread in any topic area you wish.

pictures of ponies?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

pony pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please post some pics of your horses!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome! There are quite a bit of people around your age on the forum. You're bound to run into them, especially in the Teen Talk part of the forum. Like Tinyliny said, you can start your own threads, about reining for example, and then the other users can comment on your thread and continue the conversation. Pictures of your ponies are a must!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey welcome to the forum


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! We would love to see pictures of your ponies, we love ponies here.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody!
Here's my Shetland pony! 









I'm on the laptop so when I get on the iPad I'll post a pic of the spotted monster :lol:


----------

